# "perfect" beach vehicle...



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

What would be your "perfect" beach vehicle?
Several I've had all fell short in one way or the other. 

4X4 ramcharger was too heavy in the sand and got horrible mileage. Could sleep in it. Carried a lot of junk. comfortable for 5 people.

Old bronco II was a great performer in the sand but had no interior room and the 2-doors made loading a real pain. 4 people was too cramped for a long drive to the beach. Great for 2 people doing a day trip. Could not sleep in it.

69 jeep wagoneer was one of my favorites. Had a buick 350, and front locker. Enough power, did pretty well in sand despite it's weight. Plenty of room and easy to sleep in. Got slightly better mileage than the ramcharger.
Carried 6 people easily. Low ground clearance was an issue a few times. 

80 isuzu trooper was better than the bronco. It had a lot more access and space than the bronco, still got good mileage, light enough to run easily on soft sand. Too small to sleep in. Under powered. 

86 trooper is pretty decent. Has a lot more power than the 80 but it's heavier too. Gets fair mileage. Still too small to really sleep in. The 86 may have been the best over all compromise on space and economy. 

Anyone have dedicated beach vehicles? 

One I remember was a fellow who had a VW van set up for serious fishing. Never seemed to have trouble in the sand and he had the interior gutted and redone to hold all his gear and even had a place to sleep and cook. Nifty rig. 

What's your perfect rig and how would you set it up?

Attached shade, cooler rack on the back/front, rod holders on the front, light enough for the sand, economical to drive, 300 miles range, sleep in it, Carry 10ft rods INSIDE, roof rack for kayak possibly, cary at least 4 people in comfort, room for small gen set, Light rack?, bike rack for when the fish aren't biting, Screen room for when the skeeters are, cheap (liability only).. 

Maybe an old 4x4 suburban with a few engine mods (for mileage/torque) would do it but I think the weight would be an issue. 

Is there anyplace left to use such vehicle when I find it? Can you still get on matagorda beach? Arlon


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm a little biased... 

Not enough room, but my FJ40 is the beach machine I can't live without.


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Not sure of your budget, but you could look into a foor door tacoma 4x4. I have a 03 extended cab with v6 5 speed and I am yet to be stuck. I haven't exactly been pushing the limits either. IF you do get stuck it is light enough for four people to get it unstuck. The bed can haul all you gear as well. Just a thought.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Chevy Suburban 4X4
If you want better mileage, get the diesel.


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

My b3000 mazda with the 3.0 v6 is great. I put all terrain tires on it and it works good in the sand. 26 mpg and has no trouble sleeping 2 with the extended cab and the seats folded all the way back. I have a custom rod rack I built out of stainless exhaust pipe and a live well that I hand built out of a 35 gallon plastic barrel. Here's the pics


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Truck would only be a consideration if it could carry 4 people in reasonable comfort. I was considering a 4wd cummins (have 2 wheel cummins now) but think the weight might be a serious handycap in the sand. I still have the 86 trooper too. Anyone driving a diesel PU on the beach in a regular way? I do like the possibility of the 80's long wheelbase land cruisers. I like the 3 rows of seats and inline 6.. A number of years ago, I helped extract a stuck 4x4 dodge truck and 4x4 suburban from matagorda beach. That day left an impression with me about heavy vehicles and soft sand. Probelm with sticking a heavy 4x4 is when they stick, they REALLY stick..


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

An xTerra -

Best beach ride around. A used 4x4 is reasonably priced, they run forever, and because they are light the ride over the sand!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Give me about a week and I will post pics of the perfect beach vehical.


----------



## AltonR (Dec 10, 2006)

the perfect vehicle if u live close to the beach and like to be wet, cold, sandy, or too hot in the summer, sand and wind burned, and have plenty of time to get there.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

AltonR said:


> the perfect vehicle if u live close to the beach and like to be wet, cold, sandy, or too hot in the summer, sand and wind burned, and have plenty of time to get there.


 I think Iv'e seen that vehicle you wasn't in gorda last summer was you?


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

ive got a 03 chevy 2500hd 4x4 with 35" nitto terra grapplers on it. never had any problems getting down any beach, plenty of room for 4 people (its a crew cab) and ive had 5 in there comfortably, and the gas mileage isnt bad at all either. i can get from downtown to galveston or downtown to high island and back for about $20.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Here's my beach ride. I love it and can haul 6 adults in a pinch, 4 comfortably. I haven't stuck her yet. I hope to add a kayak rack to the roof soon.


----------



## chum bucket (Feb 22, 2007)

dodge quad cab with the hemi is the only way to go!!!!!! even the small v8 is strong


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

We have a 94 explorer that is a dedicated beach vehicle. Seats four pretty easy, 16 mpg or better, 33/12.50 BFGs . Never had a problem. They are cheeeeep too !!!


----------



## justin7-11 (Aug 8, 2005)

The good thing about a dodge with a hemi is that if it does get stuck you can leave it. No big loss!


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

the beginnings of my beach toy....1998 2wd 5.7 liter tahoe, motor mods include k&n full air intake kit, poweraid spacer, chip, and dual flowmasters. rides on 8" lift on 315/70/17X9"s. yakama rack, which i need longer rods for 2 yaks...thinking home depot black pipe will work just fine.









http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e282/leikertime/feb07002.jpg


----------



## AltonR (Dec 10, 2006)

txredneck68 said:


> I think Iv'e seen that vehicle you wasn't in gorda last summer was you?


nope this thing does not go far from winnie TX


----------



## chum bucket (Feb 22, 2007)

a dodge will pull all of u out at once lol


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Arlon,










I drive a Cummins on the beach...If I could afford to tear this thing up on the beach, I wouldn't have it any other way.

The ONLY reason why I would get anything else is because I pay a lot of money for this truck and hate tearing it up 3 weekends a month during the summer. If I was to get something else, it would be a Burban or a 4Runner, or something similar (large SUV). Or, a pickup with a flatbed or no bed at all that would allow me to build my own. I have been looking for a $1500-2500 beach ride that I don't have to worry about...and it is tough to find something fairly reliable, so I just keep driving the Dodge.

I live north of San Antonio, so a beach trip to PINS is usually a 500mile round trip more or less. I can usually average 16-18mpg, including the beach driving (between 40 and 120 miles of driving). If it's really windy, I'll lose a mpg or two on the highway with the kayak on top.

I'm running 325/65R18 Nitto Terra Grapplers which are 35x13's more or less, and they work great. I never had any trouble with the stock tires either though. (265/75R17's)

The only concern I would ever have is trans temp. If your truck has the tranny cooler you should be fine as long as you don't lug it or over work it.

As far as weight is concerned: When you drive 60 miles down the beach, one way, the weight can be as much of a friend as it is an enemy. I've ridden in a few 'light' pickups, and they will beat you to death on the beach. I've yet to ride in a 4x4 burban down there, but I've been in Tacoma's, Nissan Hardbody pickups, Ford F350's, Z71's, 1500 Dodge Pickups, etc. and it seems like the lighter they were the more they pounded you.

We were fishing the 'high banks' on Gorda in '05 when a F350 dually and a Chevy HD 2500 tried to go behind us through the soft stuff. The Dually got stuck...and the chevy tried to pull him out. Then the chevy got stuck. With the Chevy hooked to the Ford, I hooked to the chevy and pulled them both out. Wish I would've gotten pics or video, but I didn't...I also pulled out a F350 SRW with a 35' 5th wheel at High Island.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

an old model toyota 4X4 w/goodrich all terrains, most are gone to Mex.. they are light and agile on the beach

then drag a beach trailer w/ your toys


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

*Bronco*

Anyone want to buy a beach truck? $3700 I think this would work just fine. 1989 4x4 302 33" all terrains. And the top is removeable. Anyone want to trade for a more fuel efficient pick up?


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

i got a old 95 single cab chevy.. Just got some all terains for it, fixed the ac and tranny, its ready for some fishing now.. The good thing is its a POS so if i break it some how i really wont care. I just wish it was 4x4


----------



## AddSalt (Sep 30, 2006)

ARLON from the sound of all that you have been surf fishing alot longer than I have. But one thing I do know is driving off the pavement. You are a little to concerned w/ weight, it's all in the tires. For example if you put some thin little pizza cutters on a 3,000 lb jeep you still might get stuck. Take some extra wide all terrains and put them on a 7,000 lb diesel you will probably do pretty good. It's all in the weight distribution.


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

sure is a nice list but nobody listed anything that could also be used to sleep in except a suburban which would get my vote. put some wide tires on that baby and go. the older ones have a 42 gallon gas tank and plenty of room in the back for 2-3 to sleep.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

I have no trouble sleeping in mine.
Double air matress fits just right between the wheel wells...and I don't have a roof to get in the way if I need to haul something larger.

I throw a tarp over the tops of my kayak rack, and let it drape down the front and back of the rack. This keeps the seaspray or any rain off of me. Works like a charm.

SQ


----------



## 1BGSUB (Mar 4, 2005)

Here's my "perfect beach truck", 91' burb with a six inch lift on 35's and will walk all over PINS any day of the week.

http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=subplatformap8.jpg


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I saw a Mercedes UNIMOG that was set up for world travel. WOW that was a beach vehicle to die for. It was set up as a serious go anywhere RV. Just not for getting anywhere fast. WOT with the diesel is 60 mph.. I like the suburban idea too. I also like the ide of a little smaller SUV and a trailer. Some of the "beach" trailers I've seen where pretty nifty. Most beach access I'd be interested in would be within 150 miles driving so mileage isn't a huge concern. I like the idea of stripping out the interior of an old sub and making it what I want. Just a lot of bang for the buck volume wise..


----------



## BIONICBOBNJ (May 29, 2004)

*I like my little Rav 4. Great on gas and handles the beach well.*


----------



## Oso Yakman (Jan 2, 2005)

92' SUBURBAN

NO PROBLEMS ON PINS.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Here you go, the perfect beach vehical

I bought it two months ago, got the lift and tires on the other day. Toyo Open Country M/T 35x13.5x15, the spare will match the other tires once I get the rear bumper. Undercoating and tint are getting done next week. I have a stuby front bumper and a rear bumper with a tire swing being built now. Also getting sliders for it.

next thing I will add is 5.13 gearing, exhust upgrade and breather upgrade. Right now running 4.10 gearing, but will go to 38" tires in the future, will need the gearing upgrade.

Lockers are not to important for my needs, but may be added in the future when I do some more mods.

Needless to say we can put this debate to bed, here is the perfect beach vehical. And it is sitting in my driveway


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


>


WAY 2 FREAKIN SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!
How's the trailer coming along??


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> Here you go, the perfect beach vehical


TJ,

Did you shop those jeeps a lot, or just buy at your first stop?

What price range are they in, if you don't mind me asking?

Did you get the Auto?

My wife wants a new ride - she doesn't like the 2door jeeps, but I may be able to talk her into the newer 4drs.

They look silly when stock, but nice once you get some meat under 'em.

Looks good!

SQ


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Ok, Here is one I could use.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

A used 98-99 K2500 6.5 ltr diesel Suburban would be my choice, get you anywhere and better fuel economy


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


>


sweet... I have been lurking about waiting on that pic

jc


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

old one and new one.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Pictures of a few old and new.

07 Rhino










04 Tundra









88 4runner Sold Yesterday










77 Bronco Sold awhile back


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

My brother said this is his perfect beach vehicle


----------



## JBSpringer (Mar 25, 2007)

[/URL][/img]

Beach truck at home.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

SABlueWave said:


> TJ,
> 
> Did you shop those jeeps a lot, or just buy at your first stop?
> 
> ...


I paid 22,500 for it, they have had three price increases since I ordered mine. One increase was when mine was being built, but I had a price lock on it. Got the auto, hardtop and towing package. 24c package. Just a basic rig, I knew I was going to replace the bumpers, tires and put a lift on it. I bought it to build it, so I was not to worried about the fluff. The dealer I bought it from is a small local dealer. The last four vehicals I have bought from them. They know me good enough now not to play the salesman BS. I pay invoice on any vehical I buy, nothing more. My wife wants one also, good chance I will get her one in about a year.

You are going to have a hard time getting them to come down on the price now. DC is 60,000 units behind in the US and even more for overseas. The four door jeep is a huge seller, most lots are haing a hard time keeping them. You will get a better price by ordering one, but may take three months to get it.


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

That's a sweet ride TJ, we'll keep an eye out for you next time we go down there.


----------

